# Do Plastic Owls or other birds of prey work to keep pigeons away?



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

That works for a short time. Then the birds get used to the phoney owl. Then the birds crap on the phony owl1


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

If not for legal issues , being I live in the BIG city, I'd just get a pellet gun. :furious:

But the dead ones would probably just be replaced by other live ones.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

The only thing I have seen that kills pigeons (flying rats) is kitchen grease, especially chinaman grease. The pigeons land in the grease around the exhaust fan and get stuck. They die of starvation. So, if you shot them with an air rrifle, you would be doling them a favor!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.absolutebirdcontrol.com/bird-types/feral-pigeon


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> http://www.absolutebirdcontrol.com/bird-types/feral-pigeon


Thanks for the link but nothing on saw on that page looks like it will help me, The birds are on the telephone phone pole lines in the street above everyones cars.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

fireguy said:


> That works for a short time. Then the birds get used to the phoney owl. Then the birds crap on the phony owl1


LOL! Right. Plastic owls from a mold in China are a waste of $$. hate to say it, but I dont think there is any way to scare off birds other than stringing fine lines (string, at about 12' height, about 10' apart or whatever) at intervals, like they do in huge public swimming pools......


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I wonder if you were to sling several pairs of old sneakers over the wires if that would keep them away?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Bud; It would keep the nice ones away, but eventually he'd have to worry about the stool pigeons:laughing:


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

noquacks said:


> LOL! Right. Plastic owls from a mold in China are a waste of $$.


So are you saying that there better quality made ones from the USA or some other country that work better?


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Or how about this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocAMG6eCDSc&feature=related


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The good thing about plastic owls is you don't have to clean up after them.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> The good thing about plastic owls is you don't have to clean up after them.


I'm wordering if a plastic hawk would be better than a Owl?
Did you see the video on the link I posted?
Looks pretty cool?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Did you see the video on the link I posted?


That may be a fair idea as long as the wind blows.

When that video first opened I was wondering what the hell was wrong with that weird looking bird. It took ( me) several seconds to figure it out.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> That may be a fair idea as long as the wind blows.
> 
> When that video first opened I was wondering what the hell was wrong with that weird looking bird. It took ( me) several seconds to figure it out.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Well if it fooled you its bound to fool them darn birds! :thumbup:
I'm figuring some days hang that bird & then on other day mount the plastic one that looks like its standing there?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

The problem( as I see it) is that the hawk is a bird of prey, meaning that it attacks from above. If this thing is just fluttering around in you're front yard, the pigeons will soon figure it out, same thing with just one sitting there. It is a short term solution


----------



## oddjobrookie (Nov 9, 2011)

My dad is an Exterminator in CT I worked for him for 3 years...the birds on the powerlines are the biggest pain in the ass. Because you really cant start shooting pellets at them not knowing where the pellets will land even after penetrating through the birds if you were to hit them. Fake birds don't do anything...There are different feeds you can buy that are toxic, but be carefull I'm not sure what your state laws are or animal activists will think of what that'll do to the birds. But there are feeds you can buy that maybe layout on the ground and when they start floppin' around remove them lol...But otherwise you may want to get your neighbors together and complain to your city about it and how unsanitary their droppings can be. Good Luck


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

I went & bought one today, it only cost me $13.00 so I figured why not give it a try.

I'll move it around every couple of days & see what happens & post my opinions on how well it does or don't work.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

richardgballard36 said:


> Thanks, I found a solution to my problem in this discussion!)



You dug up a 10 year old one.


ED


----------

